# Sticky  Over Vaccination Articles/ Adverse Reactions/ Titers



## Huly

NOTE- Some of these link are from DR Jean Dodds and her Rabies Challenge fund that is helping me in my fight to save BG! Her and her staff emailed these to me to help the fight! Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund

Titers: An Important Tool To Prevent Over Vaccination in Dogs
Titers: An Important Tool To Prevent Over Vaccination in Dogs

Risks of Vaccination: a Review Journal of Venomous Animals and Toxins including Tropical Diseases On-line version ISSN 1678-9199 J. Venom. Anim. Toxins incl. Trop. Dis vol.15 no.1 Botucatu 2009 Journal of Venomous Animals and Toxins including Tropical Diseases - Risks of vaccination: a review 
"More often, reactions are consequences of disobeying label instructions, particularly their restrictions against using vaccines only in healthy animals." 

From Understanding Vaccines published by the University of Nebraska Lincoln Extension, Institute of Agriculture and Natural Resources http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1445/build/g1445.pdf

it states: "Stress can lead to immune suppression and may reduce the animal’s ability to mount an immune response. Stress could include environmental extremes, handling, inadequate nutrition, parasitism, and other diseases. While it is common to vaccinate stressed animals, these animals are more susceptible to adverse vaccine reactions and frequently do not develop an adequate immune response. Immune stressed animals develop limited protection from vaccination. Frequently high stressed animals may be incubating disease at the time of vaccination. Although the subsequent sickness and death loss mimics a vaccine reaction, the underlying disease is to blame. Unless using the vaccine to stimulate immediate partial immunity, delaying vaccination of stressed animals is advisable. "

This link https://www.knowbetterpetfood.com/more_on_pet_vaccinations
will take you to an article by Dr. Moira Drosdovech entitled Pet Vaccinations - A Time for Change, in which she states what all the veterinary medical schools and vaccine companies declare, that: Although I have stated this in previous articles, I cannot emphasize enough that any pet receiving a vaccination should be 100% healthy. This excludes vaccinating pets with any health problems whatsoever, including diseases in "remission" such as skin diseases, cancer, thyroid problems, to name a few, and especially not those with a history of autoimmune disease. Please understand that you are not benefiting your pet at all by vaccinating while unhealthy. 

According to Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, "There is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination and most one year rabies products are similar or identical to the 3-year products with regard to duration of immunity and effectiveness. However, if they are 1 year rabies vaccines, they must be legally given annually!" from What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines.

Vaccinal adverse reactions are becoming more recognized and acknowledged in the veterinary community -- in an August 1, 2008 article in DVM360 entitled Vaccination: An Overview, Vaccination: An overview (Proceedings)
Dr. Melissa Kennedy states that of the two types of vaccinal adverse reactions: 

Adverse reactions have also become a major concern in small animal medicine. .... These fall into two general categories. The first is immediate hypersensitivity. This may be a local or systemic response, and is due to pre-existing antibody to the agent. This is the classic "allergic reaction" to the vaccine and can be life-threatening. The second is a delayed response, requiring days of longer to develop. The vaccine, seen as foreign, elicits a significant inflammatory response and is especially true for adjuvanted vaccines. This response can manifest as a granuloma, or more seriously, a fibrosarcoma .

Further, she reports that: The likelihood of adverse reactions in dogs has been found to correlate with the size of the dog and the number of inoculations given, with higher risk associated with small size and multiple inoculations.


Regarding the age at which puppies should be vaccinated, Dr. Drosdovech also states in that article: When puppies and kittens are first born, the milk they consume from mom is loaded with antibodies in most cases that will protect them for the first 6-12 weeks of life. Vaccinations administered during this period will not result in antibody production in the majority of these young animals because the antibodies they received from the milk will "neutralize" the vaccine virus before it can create a response from the youngster's system. 

Therefore, it makes little to no sense to be giving vaccines before 8 weeks and my opinion is that they should be delayed to 12 weeks. Prior to 12 weeks, there is minimal benefit, but the immature immune system is placed as risk for bad reactions. I advise my clients with puppies to still socialize them, but to use common sense regarding their out-of-home activities before 12 weeks. This strategy has proven perfectly fine for over 3 years now. 

After 12 weeks, giving puppies and kittens vaccinations will result in their own active immunity (antibodies they produce) over 90% of the time. It would be very rare for any animal to require a second booster for any one virus. I also recommend that the vaccines be separated out so they receive only one virus antigen at a time (eg. Parvo first followed by Distemper at 16 weeks), thereby minimizing risk of reactions. In this region, Distemper and Parvo are the only diseases I vaccinate for in dogs, other than Rabies for those requesting it. 

Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know, Dr. Ronald Schultz Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines - Rabies Challenge Fund 

What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines, Dr. Ronald Schultz What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines

World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2010 Vaccine Guidelines http://www.wsava.org/sites/default/files/VaccinationGuidelines2010.pdf

World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines http://minnie.uab.es/~veteri/21273/Guidelines vaccination-WSAVA.pdf 
The 2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines are accessible online at Leerburg | Special Report 

The 2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/publicdocuments/vaccineguidelines06revised.pdf 

2011 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines https://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/CanineVaccineGuidelines.pdf 

Vaccination: An Overview Dr. Melissa Kennedy, DVM360 Vaccination: An overview (Proceedings)

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at 
October 1, 2002 DVM Newsletter article entitled, AVMA, AAHA to Release Vaccine Positions, AVMA, AAHA to release vaccine positions

July 1, 2003 DVM Newsletter article entitled, What Do We Tell Our Clients?, Developing thorough plan to educate staff on changing vaccine protocols essential for maintaining solid relationships with clients and ensuring quality care 'What do we tell our clients?'

July 1, 2003, DVM Newsletter article, Developing Common Sense Strategies for Fiscal Responsibility: Using an interactive template to plan service protocol changes Developing common sense strategies for fiscal responsibility

Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP), Center for Disease Control's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly March 22, 1991 / 40(RR03);1-19http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00041987.htm
A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "

Animal Wellness Magazine Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, The Rabies Challenge Fund Animal Advocates of North Texas | Animal Wellness Wellness Magazine - devoted to natural health in animals

Duration of Immunity: The Rabies Vaccine Challenge - Show #185 Animal Talk Radio Show 7/30/08 with Dr. W. Jean Dodds and Kris L. Christine of The Rabies Challenge Fund Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio by ATN | BlogTalkRadio

The Rabies Challenge Animal Wise Radio Interview
http://www.animalarkshelter.org/ani...Segment=43AF377786A21CFC862573AC007EE99B&quot
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)


----------



## Huly

The Vaccine Challenge Animal Talk Naturally |
Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

: Among breeds with 5,000 or more dogs vaccinated, Dachshund, Pug, Boston Terrier, Miniature Pinscher, and Chihuahua breeds had the highest rates of VAAEs [vaccine associated adverse events] with 121.7, 93.0, 83.8, 76.4, and 76.1 adverse events/10,000 dogs vaccinated, respectively (Table 1). 

The quotes in red below are from the attached scientific report covering adverse events within 3 days of vaccination in dogs over the course of 2 years. Reports of dogs having vaccinal adverse reactions within the same time frame were not included if heartworm medication had been administered along with the vaccines. This study did not include adverse reactions such as development of fibrosarcomas and/or other conditions which take longer than 3 days to develop. 

Moore, George E. et als., Adverse events diagnosed within three days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs, Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, Vol 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005 http://powershotsmn.com/downloads/DogAdverseVaccineReactionsJAVMA05.pdf 

Animals—1,226,159 dogs vaccinated at 360 veterinary hospitals.

Results—4,678 adverse events (38.2/10,000 dogs vaccinated) were associated with administration of 3,439,576 doses of vaccine to 1,226,159 dogs. The VAAE rate decreased significantly as body weight increased. Risk was 27% to 38% greater for neutered versus sexually intact dogs and 35% to 64% greater for dogs approximately 1 to 3 years old versus 2 to 9 months old. The risk of a VAAE significantly increased as the number of vaccine doses administered per office visit increased; each additional vaccine significantly increased risk of an adverse event by 27% in dogs ≤ 10 kg (22 lb) and 12% in dogs > 10 kg. 

Conclusions and Clinical Relevance—Young adult small-breed neutered dogs that received multiple vaccines per office visit were at greatest risk of a VAAE within 72 hours after vaccination.

Records for dogs that received both an injectable heartworm preventive and a vaccine during the same office visit were not included in analyses.

Population—In the 2-year study period, 4,531,837 vaccine doses were administered to 1,537,534 dogs at 360 veterinary hospitals.

Among breeds with 5,000 or more dogs vaccinated, Dachshund, Pug, Boston Terrier, Miniature Pinscher, and Chihuahua breeds had the highest rates of VAAEs with 121.7, 93.0, 83.8, 76.4, and 76.1 adverse events/10,000 dogs vaccinated, respectively (Table 1). The VAAE rate for mixed-breed dogs was in the bottom quintile of all rates.

The VAAE rates decreased significantly as body weight increased (P for trend < 0.001; Figure 1). For all vaccines or for rabies vaccine alone, the VAAE rate for 10.1- to 45.0-kg (22.2- to 99.0-lb) dogs was approximately half the rate for dogs that weighed 0 to 10.0 kg (0 to 22.0 lb; P < 0.001; Figure 2). For rabies vaccine administered alone, VAAE rates/10,000 dogs that weighed 0 to 10.0 kg, 10.1 to 45.0 kg, and > 45 kg were 32.1 (222/69,178), 15.3 (69/45,088), and 0.0 (0/1,966), respectively.

The risk of a VAAE significantly increased as the number of vaccines administered per office visit increased (P for trend < 0.001).

In all dogs, each additional vaccine administered per office visit increased the rate of a VAAE by 24.2%; the rate increase was significantly (P <0.001) greater in dogs that weighed 0 to 10.0 kg, compared with dogs that weighed 0.1 to 45.0 kg (27.3% vs 11.5%, respectively; Figure 4). The 3 dogs with recorded deaths each had received ≥ 4 vaccines at their last office visit.

The lowest rate was observed with parenteral administration of Bordetella vaccine (15.4/10,000; 82 VAAEs/53,238 doses), and the highest rate was observed with Borrelia (Lyme disease) vaccine (43.7/10,000; 132 VAAEs/30,201 doses).

The risk of a VAAE in this study population was inversely related to a dog’s weight.

Factors known to cause vaccine reactions include the primary vaccine agent or antigen, adjuvants, preservatives, stabilizers, and residues from tissue cultures used in vaccine production.

The overall formulation of various vaccine components (eg, antigen, adjuvants, and diluent) is proprietary information that was unavailable for analysis in our study; thus, the variation in VAAE rates among single-antigen vaccines
may not be solely attributable to the primary vaccine antigen.

... because of genetic heterogeneity, the relatively low VAAE rate observed in mixed-breed dogs suggests that laboratory safety trials that use such dogs may underestimate the VAAE rates that would occur in purebred dogs. This is important because purebred dogs comprise at least two thirds of the US dog population.

The risk of allergic reaction has been reported to increase after the third or fourth injection of a vaccine (ie, a booster response).

Neutering appeared to increase risk of a VAAE more than sex. Females mount stronger immune responses after vaccination or infection than males because of a dimorphic enhancing effect of estrogens and a protective effect of androgens.

Science And Vaccines
Science And Vaccines - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Why Vets Don’t Recognize Vaccine Reactions
Why Vets Donâ€™t Recognize Vaccine Reactions


----------



## Ellie Huahua

I just have to say Thank You for sharing all of this, I have bookmarked this to my computer! x x x


----------



## Huly

Tons of great articles from Dr. Dodds
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Virus and Vaccine Related Articles

Titer Testing Your Dog: Are You Wasting Your Money?
Titer Testing Your Dog: Are You Wasting Your Money? - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Vaccine Titer Tests
Vaccine Titer Tests - Whole Dog Journal Article

The Truth About 'Titering' Instead of Vaccination
The Truth About 'Titering' Instead of Vaccination | petMD

Titer Testing: A Crash Course
Titer Testing: A Crash Course | Truth4Pets

Don't Let your vet vaccinate blindly
Titer Testing | Truth4Dogs

Titer Test: Safer for Your Pet Than Routine Vaccines, and at an Affordable Cost
How Often Should You Give Your Pet a Vaccination?

The Outdated Vet Vaccination Advice That Can Harm Your Pet
Does Your Vet Follow the New Vaccination Protocol?


----------

